# Circuito 16 qam s para montaje



## alfredoski (Jun 20, 2008)

hola como estan... quiero hacer un circuito impreso de un modulador 16 qam pero tengo ciertas dudas sobre que compenentes utilizar en ciertas etapas...
en la direccion adjunta conseguiran el diagrama de bloques que voy a utilizar...
Ahora en la parte de multiplicar la salida por la onda portadora que integrado uso?
he pensado en un opamp.. si me pueden recomendar un modelo de OPAMp se los agradeceria
de igual manera que integrado puedo utilizar para generar la onda seno... pienso desfasarla con un condensador y una resistencia, pero no esoty muy seguro como generarla....
gracias de antemano


----------



## alfredoski (Jun 20, 2008)

se me olvido colocar la pagina... disculpen, es la siguiente
http://www.cinit.org.mx/articulo.php?idArticulo=10


----------

